# Recording capacity still 80?



## paladin732 (Nov 4, 2002)

Hi, I just bought a DT s2 unit, and I decided to upgrade the WD 80GB drive to a Maxtor 160GB that I had lying around (was using as an extra NTFS drive before), so I used the auto directions from weaknees and it told me the unit was upgraded to 179 hours, 101 more then before. However, when I turn the tivo on it still says capacity "variable up to 80 hours" and the estimates (best, good, etc ,etc) all seem to think the drive is still 80... Any ideas?


----------



## doyling (Aug 11, 2006)

I have the same question. I upped the wife's 80gig to a WD 120 but it still shows 80hr in the menu. Even worse, its trying to delete things to make room.


----------



## paladin732 (Nov 4, 2002)

is yours the same box? I wonder if there is something in them that prevents increasing the space?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Did you by chance put the original drive back in instead? 

What is the command you typed?


----------



## doyling (Aug 11, 2006)

I used the below command. An no, I did not put the original back in. Funny thought though. I put it on a shelf for safe keeping. I picked up this line from Hinsdale.

mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdc | mfsrestore -s 127 -xzpi - /dev/hda 

Weaknees shows adding this command after the copy for expanding the drive space.

sd-h400_unlock -w /dev/hdZ

I cam upon it while doing research.


----------



## cassiusdrow (May 21, 2003)

If your new hard drive is /dev/hda, that command should be:

sd-h400_unlock -w /dev/hda


----------



## paladin732 (Nov 4, 2002)

mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hda | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdb 

is the command i used for my DT unit, and i KNOW i did not put the original back in since it was black and the maxtor was silver (plus the maxtor is louder)

also, the original drive was set to master(hda) new was slave (hdb) so i know or think the command was correct, unless i had to use one of those unlocking command things (which weakness did not say to)


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Both the commands look fine and should of worked. This is the first I have seen sd-h400_unlock it may be worth a try.


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

HomeUser said:


> Both the commands look fine and should of worked. This is the first I have seen sd-h400_unlock it may be worth a try.


Yes, I've never heard of the need for sd-h400_unlock on an S2DT either, and I wrote it. I don't think it will hurt, but I'm sceptical it will help.

Pull your disk from your tivo and put it back into your PC. Boot a tivo upgrade ISO and run *mfsinfo* on it. Post what it reports here. That should tell us if the expansion partitions are really there and included in MFS. If you try sd-h400_unlock, post its output as well.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

I came across the same proble using mfstools 2.0 boot floppy

HDD detect in the BIOS was set to auto but it sawa 500 gig HD

I ran mfsbackup -f 9999 -so - /dev/hdb | mfsrestore -s 127 -xzpi - /dev/hdc

ran mfsinfo /dev/hdc
and got
contains 6 partitions
-- description of each --
total MFS volume size : 130423MiB
Estimated hours in standalone TiVo: 147
*This MFS volume may be expanded 3 more times*

thoughts ?


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> I came across the same proble using mfstools 2.0 boot floppy
> 
> HDD detect in the BIOS was set to auto but it sawa 500 gig HD
> 
> ...


If someone who has this problem can send me a backup image of a DT, I can see whether the capacity lock that the sd-h400_unlock tool removes is present there. PM me if you can help.

Alternatively, just try running sd-h400_unlock to see if resolves the problem. As long as you are running it on the copy and not the original drive, you have nothing to lose.


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> I came across the same proble using *mfstools 2.0 boot floppy*
> ...
> total MFS volume size : 130423MiB
> ...


In your case, it looks like you didn't use an LBA48 boot cd. I'm not sure anyone ever created an lba48 boot floppy. Is there some reason you are using a boot floppy instead of a CD?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

JamieP said:


> In your case, it looks like you didn't use an LBA48 boot cd. I'm not sure anyone ever created an lba48 boot floppy. Is there some reason you are using a boot floppy instead of a CD?


yes a really good reason - I am lazy.
sigh - off to find tpip to download and go burn a CD

PS thanks for the great tools they save a LOT of time over having to do all those steps manually :up:


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> yes a really good reason - I am lazy.
> sigh - off to find tpip to download and go burn a CD
> 
> PS thanks for the great tools they save a LOT of time over having to do all those steps manually :up:


The free PTVUpgrade lba48 iso is both lba48 and includes tpip.


----------



## paladin732 (Nov 4, 2002)

I just ran mfsinfo on the bigger drive:

The MFS volume set contains 4 partitions
/dev/hdb0
MFS Partition Size: 288MiB
/dev/hdb11
MFS Partition Size: 32991MiB
/dev/hdb12
MFS Partition Size: 288 MiB
/dev/hdb13
MFS Partition Size: 41975 MiB
Total MFS Volume Size: 75542
Estimated Hours in a standalone tivo: 78
This MFS volume may be expanded 4 more times


this does not make sense to me though, since i used the right command and afterwords it gave me a confirmation telling me i added 101 hours of capacity


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

paladin732 said:


> I just ran mfsinfo on the bigger drive:
> 
> ...
> 
> this does not make sense to me though, since i used the right command and afterwords it gave me a confirmation telling me i added 101 hours of capacity


It looks to me like the expansion didn't take for some reason. If it had, you'd see 6 partitions and a Total MFS Volume Size that was close to the size of your disk.

Did you shut linux down cleanly after copying the drive? If not, some data may be left in the drive or OS cache and never made it to disk.

You should be able to do an "mfsadd -x" to expand it again after the fact.


----------



## paladin732 (Nov 4, 2002)

hmm, well i am trying recopying again, since there are a few new showsrecorded on the stock drive, i will see what happens and let you know (it is currently 3.18% done)


----------



## paladin732 (Nov 4, 2002)

it worked, thankyou. 


Although now I have a question:

I started to backup thru the "save recordings" method, but that was taking FOREVER, so I rebooted and started with the ignore and discard recordings. When I put the drive in my TIVO, it actually had saved all the recordings, yet the image was only 2 gigs, any idea how that happened? (it saved the demo movies, 2 episodes of desperate housewives, and all the suggestions)


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Did you try to play any of the recordings? It saves the To Do list, but not the actual recording. When you play them, they will immediately go to the screen asking whether you want to delete (like at the end of a recording). You just need to delete these recordings.


----------



## paladin732 (Nov 4, 2002)

yes, they actually played


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

paladin732 said:


> yes, they actually played


Just guessing, but perhaps your earlier transfers "with recordings" copied the recordings. The second transfer "without recordings" didn't, but they were still there on disk and the file system meta data still referenced the same disk blocks, so the recordings are still there. AFAIK, mfstools doesn't zero out the blocks not backed up, so whatever was on the destination disk on the blocks that were skipped (via -f or -l in the backup) stays there.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

JamieP said:


> The free PTVUpgrade lba48 iso is both lba48 and includes tpip.


thanks - that did the trick. Did not know PTV upgrade had a free disk to download. Good for them to make all the currently needed stuff easy to burn :up: Weakness should note that the floppy at their link is only good for upgrade disks below 137GiG. I just assumed they had managed the trick of LBA48 on it since who upgrades with a drive smaller than that nowadays ?


----------

